# Island Forellen Saiblinge Köder



## bigge (5. April 2016)

hallo liebe fischer,

wir brechen anfang mai auf nach Island. wir haben einen camper und fahren einmal um die ringroad für knapp 3 Wochen. ich möchte hier und da an den seen mit meiner erworbenen angelerlaubnis auf forellen und Saiblinge gehen. ich bin leider sehr unentschlossen was ich so an köder alles mitnehmen soll. 
hat jemand Erfahrung? 
möchte auf keinen fall leer ausgehen.
würde gr 3-4 meeps spinner und ein paar rapalas countdown in forellen look mit nehmen. was haltet ihr von schwimmenden sbirolinos und wurm/ nymphe?
kann man dort wurm oder maden etc kaufen in reykjavik?

 ist es im mai noch schwierig ein paar forellen oder Saiblinge zu landen?

 bin leider kein fliegenfischer und würde nur meine spinnrute mitnehmen.


ich würde mich freuen ein paar tipps von euch zu bekommen.

vielen dank und viele gruesse
juergen


----------



## Hov (16. April 2016)

*AW: Island Forellen Saiblinge Köder*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich reise dieses Jahr zum 5. Mal nach Island.

Ich fische dort im Fluss und auch Seen mit 2er und 3er Vibrax in Kupfer,
da diese schwerer als Mepps-Spinner sind.

Die Seen in Island sind eher flach im Uferbereich, deshalb besser Watbekleidung mitnehmen und/oder schwere Spinnköder verwenden.

Ich vermute, dass es sich bei Deiner Angelerlaubnis um die Veidikortid handelt ? in der mitgelieferten Broschüre findest Du auf Seite 68 den Möre Silda Blinker im Bachforellen-Dekor. Das wäre mein Tip für Seen, da ich diesen Blinker sehr gerne an der Ostsee fische. Außer Stichlingen gibt es nur Salmoniden-Nachwuchs als Futter, daher ist diese Farbe hoch interessant. Ich habe herrliche Bachforellen in einem kleinem See gefangen, die vollgestopft mit dem eigenen Nachwuchs waren.

Mai ist relativ früh im Jahr, viele Gewässer sind noch gar nicht offen, außerdem must Du mit Schnee rechnen. Bei unseren Aufenthalten war bisher nur der Juli schneefrei.

Spiro und Wurm fische ich selbst nicht. Schreibe doch einfach Angelgeschäfte, die auf eurer Route liegen, auf englisch an, ob sie Würmer vorrätig haben im Mai.

Unbedingt auf die Desinfektion des Angelgerätes achten, ansonsten kann es passieren, dass man Dich nicht ans Gewässer lässt. 

Hier noch 2 Buch-Empfehlungen:

Hartmut Kloss "Island Fliegenfischen auf Lachs und Co."
Auch für Spinnfischer sehr interessant.

Solltest Du Fliegen am Spiro fischen wollen:

Stjani Ben "Forellen-Fliegen"

So, das wars erst mal. Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, immer her damit.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rxstx rxt (16. April 2016)

*AW: Island Forellen Saiblinge Köder*

Bei Wurm solltest auch überlegen ob du es wirklich möchtest. Die Gefahr kleine Fische zu verangeln ist recht groß.
Falls du mit dem Spiro fischen möchtest : wie Thomas schon sagte, ist der Stichling der einzige Futterfisch der kein Salmonide ist. Streamer, gern auch mal in Orange, gehen dort ausgezeichnet.
Insekten: Mücken sind allgegenwärtig. Wir haben neben der Streamerfischerei gut auf kleinste Nymphen (Buzzer u.a. Mückenlarvenimitate ) gefangen. Teils haben wir ordentlichen Köcherfliegenschlüpfe erlebt und waren dann mit entsprechenden Nympfen und Nassfliegen erfolgreich.
Trockenfliege ist ja eher nicht so das Thema am Spiro...


----------

